# would you do it different this time?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I am starting my HT project and have so many questions.I am working with a 24'x24' space . .My question is to the guys who are up and running ,Is there anything you wish you did different?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

There is a thread on this very topic already. Very informative!


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

run extra cables!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Used wider conduit, picked furniture first (my riser was sized for the old couch, not the new one)


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

find out lens trow max onthe pj for the screen size you are planning. I have a 92" screen, hang pj at 15' and have some over spill image on screen frame (more than I'd like) the fix for me is to get or build a bigger screen, which I'm planning to do a bigger screen. good luck, good question before you start.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks guys this is what I wanted.what about room size ?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, perfect squares are an acoustics problem, so you may want to build some sort of dividing wall that has some substance to it to shorten on the dimensions. Think equipment closet or fake front (or back) wall. The acoustics guys here can help you make sure it's done right.

As far as size goes, that's a lot bigger than my 18' by 10' room, so you'll be fine with that space, however you go. I fit two oversized couches in mine. Great seating for 4, available for up to 8 if everyone is cozy.

Good luck.


----------

